# S S S S S Saturday!!!!



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Its a wee bit quiet here tonight so perhaps I'll sneak in with the Sat thread! :tongue2:

Landed today - not perfect but I'm happy with it 










Cheers Stu


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT39 AW today:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

still this one but a slight diff pic. tiring of it a bit already may let it go dunno seem to change new pieces as often as socks lol, but a real easy read piece


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am wearing my doxa










I am not really but I am fed up of showing the same picture of my Aerospace


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Just been outside to snap this, I am really wearing my Beuchat ABYSS on O'mesh, in rainy New Zealand










Andy


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Wearing something appropriate while watching

the Ireland v's All Blacks rugby match

today in Wellington.










Have a great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll start the day with this one which I`ve not worn for a few weeks....

*Alpha cal. ST-16(?) 21 Jewels*










You don`t need to spend *loadsa money!!!* to wear a nice looking watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alexus said:


>


Very, very nice unk:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

After not wearing it yesterday I need to strap this on again..

Panerai 112


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This today:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Stowa Seatime Prodiver on a wonderful bright saturday morning 










all the best

Jan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love the minuite track on that JLC Rinaldo


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going with this at the moment


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko Samurai


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

going to the horse racing today in msselburgh .ladies day..yum


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Another glorious day here in Stockholm, wearing this & off to a watch fair/GTG later ..


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Wearing this. Trying to make up my mind whether to keep it or........


















Rich


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Wearing this. Trying to make up my mind whether to keep it or........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 h34r: swap it for a Langel :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Tissot PR50


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am not really but I am fed up of showing the same picture of my Aerospace










..... :lol:

This one again for me....my (soon to be "ex") boss from Philadelphia is visiting us in Brighton....not sure what he'll make of the Pink City :huh:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Orange Monster for me today.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling Premier today 










and this one tonight


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Incursore on newly arrived Glycine tan strap.










Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally decided to go with this for today


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Starting off with 007 on a Toshi










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Wearing my new one (well to me) 1969 speedie pre moon.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Gone with the M5 on this fine summer's day...










All the best


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Enzo for me today










Paul


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Just swapped over to this new arrival - Thanks Jon :thumbsup: It's only taken an hour to re-programme from Oz time!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This 1960 Vantage today.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

NickD said:


> Just swapped over to this new arrival - Thanks Jon :thumbsup: It's only taken an hour to re-programme from Oz time!


LOL only an hour! :lol:

Glad it landed safe n sound... Enjoy it Nick 

Like Rich, Im wearing a watch Im trying to decide if i can bear to part with... decisions decisions...


----------



## SuperBrother (Jun 1, 2008)

JonW said:


> Like Rich, Im wearing a watch Im trying to decide if i can bear to part with... decisions decisions...


That is a beauty! :wub:

If I had anywhere near the sort of cash it would need I'd make you an offer.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It was this one all morning whilst I went to visit my Nan.










But now i'm off out on a bike ride so it's G-Shock time!










If it were me Jon, i'd be keeping hold of that B&R. It the only one of theirs that I like... and I _Really_ like it. :yes:

But I suppose some have to go to make way for others occasionally.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

It's this at the moment


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Pulsar Ana/Digi for me today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This for me today...

*RLT 13 on a S S S S S Sweeeeet new Toshi...*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. Tho I fear needs must as Ive got a new car to find in a week or so... hmm... Seems the guy who hit me 2 weeks back and nearly totalled my car was uninsured... just 'great' :cry2: :blink:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my* Sinn 103 Sa Hd* today


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

A Toshi Equipped RLT42 for me today.

Sort of thinking the same strap with black stitching may be better.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll start the day with this one which I`ve not worn for a few weeks....
> 
> *Alpha cal. ST-16(?) 21 Jewels*
> 
> ...


Well I wore it while in town today and amazingly small children didn`t run away screaming, no one shouted abcenities or threw rotten fruit or stones, no watch sales persons ran out of their shops carrying cans of petrol & kindling demanding that I be burnt at the stake :taz:

Nor was I struck by a bolt of lightening from the heavens :swoon: :sweatdrop:

:tease:

Anyway, since coming home I`ve swapped over to this unk:

*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've still got this on after several days (and one night when I got too bladdered to take it off!)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Breitling Premier today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These take my breath away every time :notworthy:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Had this on all day, RLT 69. Simple yet elegant.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to the RLT 29


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Been wearing my new arrival for the last week. Please forgive the skinny wrist, it won't be for much longer whith this lump










(picture taken today)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm wearing this one while trying not to get bored by the opening match of Euro 2008. :blink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I got around to going outside to take a picture today. So...










Later,

William


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Swapped to this for the evening

*RLT39 01/20*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Ricster said:


>


I love that watch :yes:

I've changed over to this one for the evening

_Aquastar Glasstar_










Rich


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Had my black monster on today, got home and replaced a spring bar on this and shortend the strap, just need a tiny screw for the inside now!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today on a Toshi

Custom Black Monster:










Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Well I wore it while in town today and amazingly small children didn`t run away screaming, no one shouted abcenities or threw rotten fruit or stones, no watch sales persons ran out of their shops carrying cans of petrol & kindling demanding that I be burnt at the stake taz.gif
> 
> Nor was I struck by a bolt of lightening from the heavens


Yeah, thats Leicester for you 

Nice watches today chaps.....


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Now wearing this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Well I wore it while in town today and amazingly small children didn`t run away screaming, no one shouted abcenities or threw rotten fruit or stones, no watch sales persons ran out of their shops carrying cans of petrol & kindling demanding that I be burnt at the stake taz.gif
> >
> > Nor was I struck by a bolt of lightening from the heavens
> 
> ...


Friendly bunch of people round here, well most of them, ok some of them, if they never actually meet you :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Almost forgot, I swapped over to these earlier...

*Shanghai, ZSH 19 Jewels*


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wearing this most of the day - although I've swapped it to the rubber


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ended up wearing the larger 8110 this evening, works out well for tomorrows old watch thread


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wore this for the day while helping my brother move house:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am late, sorry. Today was this oen. Apologizes for the quality of the pic, but after the aperitif, white brugundy wine, home made plum and lemnoecello, I tried to do my best...

Bertrand


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I really like the texture and color mix.

Bertrand



Dave ME said:


> Wore this for the day while helping my brother move house:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Orient today


----------

